# Camping on Ibiza Winter.



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi.

I wonder if anyone has any info or experience relating to Ibiza during the winter months. We are planning on taking our camper out there for a couple of weeks early February, but are not sure what the deal is relating to wild camping regulation (and whether or not it is adhered to) or indeed any approved campsites being open during this time. 

We are happy to do either, campsite or wild camping, just whatever we can find really.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ibiza*

Hi

Best I can offer is this link. You could probably get in touch with the named campsites etc

http://www.ibizaholidays.com/Accommodation/camping.asp

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, I can't help with any info but I'd be really interested to know what the ferry costs are - via Barcelona/Marseilles?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Ibiza*

WHY bother to take a camper . you will get a cheap all in price for a Winter let for the price of the ferry.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry to Ibiza*

Shock at the price - based on two adults...

Route Details

The total price of your tickets will be 821.72 GBP Home 
timetable 
help

Route 1 - Route Details 
Route 1 : Barcellona to Ibiza 
Departure Date/Time: Sat 02 February 2008 at 2300 
Arrival Date/Time: Sun 03 February 2008 at 1245 
Passengers: 2 Adults 
Transport: Motorhome

Accommodation: 1 of 2 Berth VIP Cabin

Fare Type: MN15:MN15 
NOTE: This ticket cannot be amended or cancelled once booked.

Route 2 - Route Details 
Route 2 : Ibiza to Barcellona 
Departure Date/Time: Sun 10 February 2008 at 1900 
Arrival Date/Time: Mon 11 February 2008 at 0700 
Passengers: 2 Adults 
Transport: Motorhome

Accommodation: 1 of 2 Berth VIP Cabin

Fare Type: MN15:MN15 
NOTE: This ticket cannot be amended or cancelled once booked.

Travel Extras

© The Travel Gateway 2007. All rights reserved.


----------

